# Plans for DIY wooden log mold?



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

Does anyone have any links to good plans for making your own wooden log soap molds?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I used the plans from Chestnut Farms when I started soaping.

It's a great concept and you can really make the mold any size you want.


----------

